

Ask HN: How start doing technical hires? - necrecious

I am a first time entrepreneur looking to start hiring developers after doing all the initial development myself.<p>While I've lead tech teams and have conduct interviews as part of an established company, doing it as a one person shop is much harder.<p>The first problem is getting applicants. Are paid job boards worth it?<p>After getting applicatns, how do you manage them? Do you use something like Resumator?
======
aw9994
There are plenty of qualified people here looking for work, whether it be
temporary or long-term. I myself am looking for work for instance.

Before looking into paid job boards, post in the "Who's Hiring" threads that
go up each month or contact posters in the "Looking for Work" threads.

How many people are you looking to hire at once, just one or an entire team?

I also agree with phyllotaxis, you need to decide and advertise what type of
developers you're looking for. Do you want a co-founder to take over the
technical side for you, or do you just want code monkeys that can fix bugs, or
somewhere in between?

------
phyllotaxis
The question that pops out to me after reading your request is _what is the
role of these people_? Are you just looking for contract code, or co-founders?
These are two fundamentally different people/groups, requiring two different
aproaches during the search for them.

